# The Companion Animal Parasite Council (CAPC)



## ded37 (Jan 18, 2005)

I just came accross this site and found it quite interesting.

So many rescue dogs have parasite issues.

http://www.petsandparasites.org/

Also this map shows some interesting data re: Ehrlichia, Lyme, Heartworm and Anaplasma cases by state/region.

http://www.petsandparasites.org/tickmaps/tickmaps.html


----------



## Prinzsalpha (Jul 6, 2005)

That is interesting. Wisconsin is high in heartworm yet I have yet to meet a dog owner who had a heartworm positive dog. Ohio and Georgia are lower than us, yet whenever we rescue from there they are almost always heartworm positive. Hmmmmmmm..?


----------



## melonyjhsn (Mar 8, 2007)

I would assume that the HW+ numbers in the north are skewed a bit by shelter and rescue dogs being sent up from the south and treated on the receiving end. The numbers are also reported cases. God only knows how many dogs in the deep south are HW+ and never see a vet for diagnosis and treatment.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

> Quote:Ohio and Georgia are lower than us


OH and GA both have around twice as many cases as WI - and there are probably many times as many infected dogs since I feel sure that a majority of dogs in the south are never checked much less treated.


----------



## pupresq (Dec 2, 2005)

I will say though that the data collection for that site seems to be a little iffy. I did the county by county look and it only reports 2 cases for my county. Our group alone has had more dogs than that treated this year. Heartworms isn't common here but it sure isn't THAT rare.


----------



## sunnygirl272 (Dec 10, 2003)

Very iffy on these stats.


----------



## gsdcentral (May 21, 2003)

Our vet clinic has treated several dogs for HWs lately but I don't know that they report it to anyone


----------

